# USC's view of the UCLA Professional Program



## Rook_Ledger (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi, 

Anyone have any insight into how USC views the UCLA Professional Program in screenwriting? 

I am in the Professional Program now, but don't know if it is a good idea to include it in my application to USCs screenwriting MFA. 

thanks


----------



## Rook_Ledger (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi, 

Anyone have any insight into how USC views the UCLA Professional Program in screenwriting? 

I am in the Professional Program now, but don't know if it is a good idea to include it in my application to USCs screenwriting MFA. 

thanks


----------



## WillieGreen (Oct 19, 2010)

It certainly won't hurt.  

A friend of mine got into USC after the Professional Program, and mentioned it in the statement of purpose (or autobiographical sketch, I guess).

If it's relevant to telling your story, include it.


----------



## Marisah (Oct 20, 2010)

I agree with Willie it's not gonna hurt to mention it.  If anything, I would think it shows your dedication to learning your craft.


----------



## Rook_Ledger (Oct 25, 2010)

thanks for the info, much appreciated


----------

